# SU Lodge#261 New To Houston



## alvin_col@yahoo.com (Jan 11, 2009)

New to houston, living in missouri city trying to find the nearest chapter to become an active memeber.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 11, 2009)

Without more address detail, hard to narrow down the closest one. Perhaps this lodge locator, courtesy of the Grand Lodge of Texas, will help:

http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/l_locate.php

Welcome to the Houston area! Tell us more about yourself; what brings you to these parts, and where did you come from? Are you a mason -- if so, what degree and where/when raised, if MM?

I live on the north side in Spring, but was raised closer to your area. Let me and all of us know if we can be of any service.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 11, 2009)

Chapter?  Are you now a Mason? Are you Royal Arch?


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Brother, glad you've joined us!
Let us know if we can be of any help. If you get time, feel free to ride over to League City one evening to join us. Someone is there every Monday (usually doing practice) and our stated meetings are every 1st and 3rd Thurdays. It'll give you a chance to explore the area (League City's not too far from Missouri City) and meet some Brothers that would welcome you.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Brother


----------

